# IN, Fort Wayne: D20 Call of Cthulthu Campaign needs more players.



## Grand Fighter Wizard (Feb 20, 2004)

Master GM very experienced in running COC has recently started up a new Call of Cthulhu table-top In-person campaign.  He is looking for more players to join his existing campaign.


----------



## Grand Fighter Wizard (Mar 1, 2004)

*Campaign Update:*

One more player has joined this campaign.



There is still room for three more players to join this campaign.


----------



## Grand Fighter Wizard (Mar 12, 2004)

*Campaign Update:*

One new player has joined this campaign.  This player will only play as an occassional drop-in NPC for the game master.


----------



## Grand Fighter Wizard (May 13, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## Grand Fighter Wizard (May 24, 2004)

*Campaign Update:*

We are now looking for two to three more players for this campaign.

Players of any experience level are welcome.

All enquiries are welcome.


----------



## Grand Fighter Wizard (May 29, 2004)

*Update:*

We have also started an additional D20 Call of Cthulhu campaign that will run on a weekly basis, also.

We are looking for two to three additional players to fill up this new campaign.

Players of any experience level are welcome.

All enquiires are welcome.


----------



## Grand Fighter Wizard (Jun 3, 2004)

*New Call of Cthulhu D20 campaign update:*

We know have four to five players in our new Call of Cthulu D20 campaign.  We are still looking for one to two more players to fill up this new gaming group.

Players of any experience level are welcome.

All enquiries are welcome.

Also, I am looking for an Assistant Game Master to help run this new campaign.


----------



## Grand Fighter Wizard (Jun 12, 2004)

*New Call of Cthulhu D20 campaign update:*

We had a new player join our campaign.

We are still looking for two to three players to fill up this new gaming group.


----------

